# Trovoada em Alcochete no dia 09-11-11



## JoãoPT (11 Nov 2011 às 20:51)

Aqui fica uma contribuição da trovoada do dia 09, não foi uma trovoada com raios frequentes, mas os raios tinham muita energia, e consequentemente trovões fortíssimos.


----------



## MontijoCity (11 Nov 2011 às 23:42)

Muito bom! Boa iniciativa.
Abraço!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2011 às 23:52)

Bom apanhado de raios e bela rega


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 11:27)

Muito bom! Tal como disseste, os raios tinham bastante energia, ainda que tivessem caído a km de distância, os trovões eram bastante fortes!


----------

